

Directed Edge + Shopify = Easy - wheels
http://blog.directededge.com/2010/01/06/directed-edge-shopify-easy/

======
swombat
Will be interesting to see a follow-up post on how this impacts your
sales/adoption... hopefully you can post a graph with a nice hockey stick in
it :-)

------
regularfry
Directed Edge definitely falls into the "I wish I'd thought of that" category.

